# Onion Bacon Bites



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2005)

I have tried this recipe on the family and it is very good, easy to make and good reheated. Haven't tried to freeze it and bring out later because they gobbled them all up before I had a chance.  If you like a bite to your appetizers, you may want to think of adding a bit of spice to it. I think it would probably be good with a bit of a kick.​ 

Onion Bacon Bites​ 
Ingredients:
8 slices bacon
1 (10 count) package ready-to-bake biscuits
1 medium tomato, chopped
1/2 small onion, chopped
3 ounces Swiss cheese, shredded
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 teaspoon dried basil

Method:
Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Lightly grease a mini-muffin tin. 

In a medium skillet, fry bacon. Let drain on paper towels. 

Crumble bacon into a medium-size mixing bowl. Mix tomato, onion, cheese, mayonnaise, and basil into the mixing bowl. 

Separate each biscuit into 2 biscuits and shape one biscuit at a time into the cups of the prepared mini-muffin tin. Fill biscuits with the bacon mixture. 

Bake for 10 to 12 minutes, or until golden brown. 

Makes 15 servings


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 9, 2005)

These sound really good, icy--and I bet they're cute, too!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2005)

Of course they are cute....would I make anything that isn't?  LOL I wish I had a picture of some of my fiascos. WOuld be priceless especially if I took a picture of family's faces when they see it. 

Also the next time I make them I want to try and split each biscuit into 3 pieces because there seemed quite a bit of dough in those bites.


----------



## Constance (Jun 9, 2005)

That shouldn't be any problem if you get the flakey layer type. It looks like a good snack!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 9, 2005)

I've cut and pasted.  Thanks!


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 9, 2005)

Icy, do you serve these hot from the oven or can you make them ahead and serve them at room temp?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh boy Icy, ya got me   These look great..I always make some sort of appy on sundays for the gang..Will try them this sunday..Thanks, but, darn  it I'll have to share emmm 

kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jun 9, 2005)

Those sound wonderful!!!


----------

